# Species and Orientation



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 30, 2019)

Is there an unwritten rule that certain species tend to be gay? Like a male fox or bunny fursona. Or am I just totally full of it?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 30, 2019)

Typically, the cuter it is, the gayer it is. At least it seems that way


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 30, 2019)

You know, in hindsight I should add bear fursonas to this list. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

I mean, it's kind of a personal choice. People either pick what they like, or what others give them.
I have seen both, and it really has some connections.

People say foxes are all homosexual and they all are sub. Wolf are all dominant and CANNOT be soft personality, and tend to be heterosexual in bigger numbers. Even i used to say that all dragons are all egoists and have supremacy complex (and it still stands in a lot of cases) but there are exception. Everywhere.

One of my best friend has a fox sona. And he is the furthest from homosexual... and not close to sub at all.
At the same time i have another friend, who completely sub and homosexual with a fox sona.

Another friend has a wolf, and he is also homosexual, and the cuddliest person ever. Now this exact person complained how others asked him, why he isn't a fox instead. "Barely any changes. Bit of marking change and you can be a fox, to fit your personality".

But even with exceptions, we can't ignore the fact, that yes, there is connection between personality and fursona. Most of the foxes are sub and homosexual, calling themselves the biggest sl**s in histoty. Bigger part of wolves are indeed heterosexual, and act like they are some kind of apex predators with howling, biting and fighting habits. And sadly... most dragons actually act like they have supremacy complex, with their size mania, calling other inferior and (my favorite) their impenetrable skin, and their idea about being some kind of made up god.

BUT. That is just what i experienced in here, and on several discord servers.


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 30, 2019)

Night.Claw said:


> I mean, it's kind of a personal choice. People either pick what they like, or what others give them.
> I have seen both, and it really has some connections.
> 
> People say foxes are all homosexual and they all are sub. Wolf are all dominant and CANNOT be soft personality, and tend to be heterosexual in bigger numbers. Even i used to say that all dragons are all egoists and have supremacy complex (and it still stands in a lot of cases) but there are exception. Everywhere.
> ...



P.S.: I barely saw any rabbits around. So sadly i can't really tell much about them. The only rabbit i know is trans (male to female), and she is into males. So i can't count them gay into that species.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Dec 30, 2019)

I highly doubt it's an explicit rule within the fandom. I don't think it went like "Commandment No. 69, All Foxes Are To Be The Biggest Of Gays So Help You Furry God". I think it's a just a trend within a fandom. Maybe some really popular furry had homosexual fox fursona (or character) and then a bunch of clout chasers decided to follow suite and now everyone does it.


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 30, 2019)

...


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 2, 2020)

There is no "rule" about it.

I see trends here and there, tendencies of certain types to choose certain species as a fursona, but you can be what you want.

And if someone tries to give you grief about it because they misjudged YOU based on your 'sona, that's THEIR problem to sort out, not yours.


----------



## Fyr_Tanuki (Jan 10, 2020)

I think it's largely based on furry fiction. "Fox" is an easy shorthand for "sub bottom"; if you put a fox in your story, you don't need to explain to your audience what he's into. 
Interestingly, a study by Furscience found that domestic dogs are more likely than other species to be queer, and in committed relationships; foxes are more likely to be male and cats are more likely to be female, but otherwise they didn't find any fursona-to-gender/sexuality correlations.


----------



## Qiyu (Jan 27, 2020)

Aren't fox fursonas really common in general? and considering that the furry fandom, from what I've heard, attracts a fair number of lgbt individuals, it could just be a matter of two common things overlapping, giving the illusion of correlation between certain species and sexual orientation/preference.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 27, 2020)

This is just a really queer fandom in general, frankly =u=/

I think the better question to ask is what sonas tend to be straight. (From my observation, wolves. If it is a wolf, there is more of a chance for it to be straight).


----------



## Skittles (Jan 27, 2020)

Welp. As a Squirlf. (A Squirrel-wolf hybrid) I think I break the mold a little if there are rules or expectations. 

I don't fit the wolf stereotype and I am not sure there are any for squirrels.


----------



## Diana Hollyfur (Jan 28, 2020)

There's no such rules at all. The only choice here regarding the specie(s), orientation or gender is your own - you should follow your personal preferences, not someone's opinion or stereotypes.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 28, 2020)

Yeah if you don't follow these rules a laser spawns and fries you


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 28, 2020)

No, no rules on gender, sex, etc based on what species. You can do or be whatever you want to, no rules at all.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 29, 2020)

I highly doubt it, I've seen a lot of straight Foxes on F-list.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 29, 2020)

I don't think so? I think that's just a trend. 
Although I have to wonder where cats fall in this hypothetical rule.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 29, 2020)

If there was classification like that then every wolf would be edgy, every fox would be a slut, every bunny would be male slut and every cat would be femboy.

Naaah there are stereotypes but let us be honest, who eould even bother trying to classify something in this community?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 29, 2020)

I mean, furry stereotyping is a big reason why I don't really settle on a particular fursona and can't figure what I'd actually pick because of how people view different species. You're better off just picking some attributes and then applying them to different species when you deal with certain people.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 6, 2020)

I don't think species is a factor honestly, it's just that this tends to be a very accepting community. So we just tend to be gayer than other fandoms in general X'D


----------



## Mambi (Mar 6, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Is there an unwritten rule that certain species tend to be gay? Like a male fox or bunny fursona. Or am I just totally full of it?



I've seen no real pattern in the species, but the furry community tends to be disproportionately gay/bi/etc so it might come across by sheer coincidence.


----------



## LeFay (Mar 6, 2020)

There are no actual rules but there are prevalent sterotypes and they exist for good reason. Almost every male fox or cat (dometicated) tends to be extremely gay and subby. Hyenas are a mixed bag but lean more towards gay/lesbian, atleast in my experience. Wolves are an absolute mixed bunch due to the volume of them.

But keep in mind this fandom is majority LGBTQ+ so most people tend to throw their sexualities onto their sonas.

But rule of thumb is the cuter or smaller the more likely it's either gay or bi with severe sub tendencies.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 7, 2020)

Dexin said:


> I don't think species is a factor honestly, it's just that this tends to be a very accepting community. So we just tend to be gayer than other fandoms in general X'D


Not.... really?
I've been part of quite a few fandoms and they were all pretty gay.


----------



## Dexin (Mar 7, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Not.... really?
> I've been part of quite a few fandoms and they were all pretty gay.



Really? hmm that's interesting. I've only been in a few other fandoms and they didn't seem to have as many gay people as the furry fandome does... but then they weren't as open and accepting of LGBT+ stuff either... I guess it depends on what the fandoms are for :/ idk?


----------



## PercyD (Mar 7, 2020)

Dexin said:


> Really? hmm that's interesting. I've only been in a few other fandoms and they didn't seem to have as many gay people as the furry fandome does... but then they weren't as open and accepting of LGBT+ stuff either... I guess it depends on what the fandoms are for :/ idk?


Steven Universe, Hetalia... a lot of slashes in anime fandoms.
Though the last two were yaoi rings where it was more fetishism? Still, it was pretty damned gay.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 8, 2020)

Dexin said:


> Okay, you got me on the the Steven Universe part. That fandom is probably pretty gay, especially considering that it has LGBT+ themes as canon in the show.
> 
> However the anime/hetalia stuff I don't know if that counts.... The presence of Yaoi  just means that a fandom has a lot of fetishes/kinks not that the people are all gay.
> 
> I know a lot of straight girls who are obsessed with yoai :/


Lol, yea, you cut out part of my post that basically said that already. Theres a degree of fetishism within anime, whether it be for yaoi or for yuri.

However, notably, most same sex content (shonen-ai and shonen-jo) actually had healthy same sex relationships...? -From my experience in Hetalia, however, it was till pretty gay with very little tolerance for fetishism. 

Either way, to your original point, no- the furry fandom isn't the only gay ass fandom on the block.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Mar 8, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Either way, to your original point, no- the furry fandom isn't the only gay ass fandom on the block.



As I've said before and I'll say again, the "furry fandom" isn't really a "fandom" so much as it is a community or "cluster of fandoms". It's not really a monolith with any one particular thing the community enjoys. You'll find several other fandoms and communities within it, all with their own trends. 

There are some things that do change though once you enter furry territory though. For instance, as someone who's a part of the fat fetish art community, the subject matter is extremely narrow in the non-furry portion of the community (basically it's just all animu young women, with little to no males drawn), but becomes, for lack of a better word, much bigger and more diverse in the furry portion (just about any species across the whole gender spectrum in any style). Meanwhile, there's certainly species preference in muscle furry art (just charismatic predatory animals and big game animals who are mostly male), but regular muscle art gets wildly diverse outside of the furry realms.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 8, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> As I've said before and I'll say again, the "furry fandom" isn't really a "fandom" so much as it is a community or "cluster of fandoms". It's not really a monolith with any one particular thing the community enjoys. You'll find several other fandoms and communities within it, all with their own trends.
> 
> There are some things that do change though once you enter furry territory though. For instance, as someone who's a part of the fat fetish art community, the subject matter is extremely narrow in the non-furry portion of the community (basically it's just all animu young women, with little to no males drawn), but becomes, for lack of a better word, much bigger and more diverse in the furry portion (just about any species across the whole gender spectrum in any style). Meanwhile, there's certainly species preference in muscle furry art (just charismatic predatory animals and big game animals who are mostly male), but regular muscle art gets wildly diverse outside of the furry realms.


I'm not disagreeing with you...?
But I'm also not getting how this relates to our original conversation about how gay this fandom is (for sake of argument, I'm just calling it a fandom).
If you're trying to say that the fandom is not all gay. ...Okay?
But all around, it's pretty gosh darn gay.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Mar 8, 2020)

I (my fursona) constantly get mistaken as male, yet I'm a demi-heterosexual female..


----------



## PercyD (Mar 9, 2020)

Dexin said:


> I honestly didn't mean to cut out part of your post last time, it just happened somehow...
> 
> And my original point, was not that furries are the "only gay ass fandom" as you put it.  My statement was that "we tend to be gayer than other fandoms" which is true. At least in my experience.
> 
> ...


Actually I'm asexual. I just like to consume erotic and kinky content at my leisure. 

Though, on the whole, I don't consider sexual preference to be limited to just sexual and kinky content. Being a queer ass person who finds real bodies to be gross, I tend to focus on the relationship aspect. You'd be remiss to limit it just to the act of sex. The dynamics in same sex relationships, and just queer relationships in general, are different. Thats kind of the whole point of LBGTQA+. It's not just a porn hub. It's a different take on relationships.

Any way, I don't disagree. I just felt like I was being misquoted. Otherwise, theres no need to apologize for... ???


----------



## PercyD (Mar 10, 2020)

Dexin said:


> 1. Yeah, I've been perpetually feeling misquoted and/or misunderstood this whole conversation honestly... So I feel ya on that one.
> 
> 2. You are literally preaching to choir . I'm a furry and LGBT+. I know it's not all a sex/porn thing. Your the one who implied that yoai meant people were gay and keeps bringing up erotica...
> 
> ...


As a reminder, you engaged me in conversation first. And, I might add, you misquoted me when you did for some reason.

I could go on to say that you were the first to mention sexualization and other weird things but..

I dunno what kind of passive aggressive stunt you're trying to pull but okay. 

Ciao, honey.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 10, 2020)

Dexin said:


> Okay I now I said I wouldn't reply to you again, but I am going to defend myself here >_<
> I did not start talking to you first, you started talking to me. And I didn't bring up kinks, that was also you.
> 
> PROOF
> ...


Wowie~, reciepts-

Well, while this did start as a genuine attempt to have a conversation, it was an unpleasant romp in usual internet foolishness. 
If it makes you feel any better, I really don't care enough to go out and say shit about you? So, go self sooth somewhere.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Mar 11, 2020)

You're both pretty princesses. Now stuff it or take it private.


----------



## PercyD (Mar 11, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> You're both pretty princesses. Now stuff it or take it private.


One- _I'm not just pretty, and I demand to be acknowledged for my (royalty) properly. 
_
Two- It's already taken care of. Don't sweat yourself =u=//


----------



## Dexin (Mar 11, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> You're both pretty princesses. Now stuff it or take it private.



Don't worry the conversation is over. I blocked PercyD so this shouldn't continue any longer.

Also I didn't mean to have an argument on your thread. I don't usually let people get to me like that but PercyD just wouldn't let up and I snapped unfortunately.

Sorry for contributing to so much negativity on your thread. Again it wasn't my intention.  Apologies.


----------

